# Equal-I-Zer Hitch For Sale $300



## ifd22 (Jan 18, 2012)

Since I upgraded to a heavier TT, I am purchasing a 1000/10,000# Equal-i-zer hitch today.

I'm selling my 600/6000# Equil-i-zer hitch.

It is 4 years old, has been well maintained and kept out of the weather. Comes with all of the hardware a 2 5/16 and a 2" ball.

It comes with the standard shank, or a 8" drop shank, I have both.

I would prefer a local pick up. (Cincinnati area), or I could ship for additional money (not sure of cost)

Thanks,

Greg


----------

